# New to me Springer



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I bought a Sistema-Colt 1927 parts gun, I went to register it, and I was informed it was a stolen pistol. This is a Springer I was given in lieu of the Sistema-Colt 1927. The frame looks the same as the one on my Springer (Loaded) but the slide isn't marked Springer and it has a two piece barrel with SA on it. What do you think of it? Regards, Richard :-D

My Springer Loaded:









New Springer:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice gun 

How does it shoot?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Nice lookin' gun. Sounds like you came out ahead on that deal.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Those LPA sights?

AFS


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Looks good to me.... Richie*

Sorry to hear about the Colt, that stinks. I've never had that happen before ~ But like the others said ~ it looks like ya did pretty good to me. Congrats
T.G.I.F.


----------

